# PVC & GreatStuff question



## axolotl2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Does GreatStuff stick to pvc pipe? I am trying to build a tree, the framework being pvc, then I was going to spray it, then carve it. Any suggestions? I drilled random holes around the pvc in hopes that the foam would hold to that?


----------



## angry gary (Dec 9, 2009)

i don't see why not. matbe rough up the pvc surface with sand paper a bit to give it something more to adhere to.

AG


----------



## colis123 (Mar 25, 2009)

Yea should work. Maybe coat the PVC with a bit of silicone?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

It works very well. I built this tree around a PVC pipe in order to run wiring and misting tube to the top of the exhibit, without having them be visible:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/lounge/39787-binder-park-exhibit.html


----------



## Kugamazog (May 12, 2010)

From my experience, the great stuff will adhere easily without any modifications the PVC. I would just put it straight on without silicone (no need for additional work). Just make sure to apply it in very small layers. If you spray on too much at once, it will sag under it's own weight and may not dry fully. If you spray a "thin" layer on and let it set for 48 hours, you can add another layer to get to your desired shape. I'd search for "great stuff" in the parts and construction subboard.


----------



## axolotl2 (Sep 13, 2008)

thank you everyone for the input, well here goes nothing.


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2008)

Silicone doesn't stick well to PVC, so forego the silicone base.


----------



## Nightstalker (Mar 30, 2010)

Jon - I'm going to have to disagree with you on the silicone not sticking well to PVC. I have made 2 sets of pipes for my fogging systems on my 2 tanks (1 still in construction) in which I coated the PVC pipes with silicone. I had absolutely NO PROBLEMS with the silicone sticking to the PVC. It adhered extremely well even after I smeared it around with my fingers in order to coat the pipe. (WEAR GLOVES WHEN YOU DO THIS)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...first-build-log-exo-terra-36-x-18-x-24-a.html

Even when the pipe was put on the CD spindle it never ran, dripped...etc... There was no prepping of the pipe, either - no sanding or priming or anything. I then put it place in the tank where I wanted it and GS'd right on top of it.


----------

